# sunglow wit red eyes?



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

jus wondering and it may be a bit of a stupid question but i recently bred my high yellow (M) wit my sunglow (F) and the first two that hatched are nearly identical exept ones got red eyes both are looking very orange already round the legs and head and normal sunglow yellow and pinkish stripes :2thumb: was jus wondering wot the red eyed baby would be ?? cant be a sunglow can it?? or patternless albino?? got me confuzzled this one


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

ive finally found me bluetooth link lol but these pic's are S*** lol hopwfully they should help tho :2thumb:

first the baby wit black eyes 









now the red eyed baby









but i will post better pics as soon as i can get me hand on a me mates good phone :2thumb:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

looks like both the parents are het eclipse, lucky you


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Are the eyes solid red? If so you seem to have dropped on lucky and have a Sunglow eclipse.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The pictures are pretty poor for an idea but the first looks mack albino, the second possibly sunglow.
If the eyes are solid red then they have eclipse in the mix.

Better pics are needed though especially of the eyes and nose area.


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for the input ppl and the eyes now are very light pink in the edges with a solid red line through them ...will post better pics asap :2thumb:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

sounds like you've got a tremper super hypo hatchling, :2thumb:
and your normal male is het tremper


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

even more ov a bonus lol :2thumb:


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

new pics ppl on new thread finally pics of the leo babys  thanks :2thumb::2thumb:


----------

